# IUI tested early - Help!



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Ya,

Sorry to be a pain and posibly repeat previous posts but feeling a bit anxious and need your support!

We've had first IUI (Day 14 - 2 March) this month wth Clomid (days 2-6) & a HCG shot (Day 13 - 1 March).

We just got itchy, tested early (13 DPO) today and got a BFP on an early HPT. Last time I had Clomid and HCG shot I had a BFN at 12 DPO so assume Pregnyl shot out of my system nice and early that time, is it possibly true this time too?

Is there a good chance we are pregnant?

Please help we have been through so much and so hope to be pregnant.

Lol to you all Charlie xxx


----------



## paula29 (Nov 7, 2004)

hi hun i posted a reply on iui thread it looks promiseing try and hang on a couple more days and test again sending you postive vibes    love paula


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

i'd agree with Paula and hang on a few days.  Really hope you get that BFP!!


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Looks like a pregnancy to me!!
Congrats!!!

Ruth


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ya,

Thanks for your support Ruth, Alex & Paula. I did another HPT today (Tues 15) which is 14 days since HCG Shot and it is a little stronger than Sunday's!

Waiting for clinic to call me back to check level of HCG and see what they think.

Really hoping this is a BFP!

LOL and thanks again,

Charlie xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi!

Thanx for your support clinic say Pregnyl out of system by now so BFP is for real! Yipppeeeee!

7 week scan on 7th April - can't wait to see our little one (or two!).

Good luck to you all.

LOL Charlie xx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Fab news Charlie!!!


----------



## alwayssunny (Dec 19, 2004)

^congrats
You must be over the moon, I'm soooo pleased for you.
I wish you a very happy and healthy pregnancy.
with love Sunny.xxxx Hopefully my time soon.....


----------

